# (STORY) It's funny how much everything is about status nowadays



## Amnesia (Jul 5, 2021)

I went on a date with an 18 year old legit Stacy girl a few months ago. All memes aside this girl was legit model tier. She didn't respond to me off Tinder the first two messages I sent because she thought I was a fake profile. When I finally met her she had a very pleasant reaction and was complimenting me for the first like 10 minutes of meeting her. She even said how pretty my BLUE eyes were* "I'm like melting every time you look at me with those deep blue eyes"* was her actual quote (+10 points for contacts.)

However one thing she said really was redpilling to me. She was talking about how good looking I am but that it would be great to be able to "show me off to her friends" but even moreso she said* "wow if we posted together on my IG I could probably get a lot more likes" *and basically laughed at the idea that we would look great together to her followers on IG. And she went into a whole thing about how I could add to HER status on social media.


She then also started talking about another girl from her school and how it would make that girl feel really bad if she could show up to a party with me on her arm, and how jealous all the other girls would be. The entire convo started to turn into how to use me to better her status and shit. When I told her I had no social media she was definitely turned off and thought that was weird.

I didn't fuck her that night, in fact it wasn't till the 4th date she finally slept with me, she said she doesn't fuck the first time (lol who knows if thats legit) but it fizzled out and I don't talk to her anymore. Just wanted to share how important social media and social standing is with girls nowadays, it's the MOST important thing there is


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 5, 2021)

with how big the world is everyone is insecure


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jul 5, 2021)

Poor chad


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jul 5, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> POOR CHAD!







said👆👆


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 5, 2021)

You still slayed her at the end of the day so it's all good.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 5, 2021)

Ye girls are so obsessed with validation they’ll even make videos when their dads dying 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turkproducer (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## court monarch777 (Jul 5, 2021)

you could have created an instagram and used it to leverage (given how beautiful she is as a model)


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jul 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ye girls are so obsessed with validation they’ll even make videos when their dads dying
> 
> 
> View attachment 1210565


my fucking god i hate women


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 5, 2021)

itisogre said:


> my fucking god i hate women


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jul 5, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> You still slayed her at the end of the day so it's all good.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 5, 2021)

Chad's difficult life


----------



## reddollars (Jul 5, 2021)

How legit are your blue contacts? I stopped wearing them and went for hazel instead


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 5, 2021)

Post pics of the bitch


----------



## .👽. (Jul 5, 2021)

no wonder, these people grow up with Instagram and Shit they dont know life without it. damn i feel old now


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 5, 2021)

Women can never love you for you, only what you can provide


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jul 5, 2021)

do you lie about ur age to get with these girls btw?


----------



## .👽. (Jul 5, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> do you lie about ur age to get with these girls btw?


i assume he fakes his age on the tinder settings cuz Girls dont search for 30yo + guys by default its 18-24 iirc


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Jul 5, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> no wonder, these people grow up with Instagram and Shit they dont know life without it. damn i feel old now


  I always feel like a boomer everytime I overheard girls talk about what they do on instagram. I'm too ugly to have an audacity to register it.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jul 5, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> i assume he fakes his age on the tinder settings cuz Girls dont search for 30yo + guys by default its 18-24 iirc







XD


----------



## .👽. (Jul 5, 2021)

ChadFucksYourOneitis said:


> I always feel like a boomer everytime I overheard girls talk about what they do on instagram.


yea Not only Girls but even guys ask me why i dont have insta. its a must tbh or just play it off


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Jul 5, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> yea Not only Girls but even guys ask me why i dont have insta. its a must tbh or just play it off


 Deep down inside they might already know why.


----------



## .👽. (Jul 5, 2021)

ChadFucksYourOneitis said:


> Deep down inside they might already know why.


i only have Facebook and WhatsApp legit boomer


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 5, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> do you lie about ur age to get with these girls btw?





Hopelessmofoker said:


> i assume he fakes his age on the tinder settings cuz Girls dont search for 30yo + guys by default its 18-24 iirc





FastBananaCEO said:


> View attachment 1210674
> 
> XD



yes I am 22 on Tinder/bumble when I meet IRL I admit "my age is wrong on my bio I am actually 24" (but im 33 in reality lmfao)


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 5, 2021)

looks are really only step one 
edit: contacts are a nice halo, however, literally all black women call me out on it but i get a halo with white women which is pretty cool and a good number of them dont even care when i fraud the shit lel


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Jul 5, 2021)

make an instagram and post it here
you will instantly have suscribers so it doesnt look weird
but turn off the comments on posts except if you want to have autists using PSL lingo under every post


----------



## TITUS (Jul 5, 2021)

Considering the amount of effort you put into your slaying, you should get social media for the multiplying effect. Probably more efficient than just relying on your looks, there is a point of diminishing returns.


CompleteFailure said:


> Post pics of the bitch


This. This threads aren't the same if there are no pics of the girl.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 5, 2021)

Future chad said:


> make an instagram and post it here
> you will instantly have suscribers so it doesnt look weird
> but turn off the comments on posts except if you want to have autists using PSL lingo under every post


In fact he could make an instagram about slaying, once he is famous enough, girls will call him to get fucked and posted on his IG.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 5, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Considering the amount of effort you put into your slaying, you should get social media for the multiplying effect. Probably more efficient than just relying on your looks, there is a point of diminishing returns.
> 
> This. This threads aren't the same if there are no pics of the girl.


she had 150K followers on IG i am not posting a pic and risking one of u knowing her and doxxing me


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> When I told her I had no social media she was definitely turned off and thought that was weird.


you do tho. show her your looksmax account


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> she had 150K followers on IG i am not posting a pic and risking one of u knowing her and doxxing me


You can post a pic and draw shit all over it, so It cant get reverse searched


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 5, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> You can post a pic and draw shit all over it, so It cant get reverse searched


its not about reverse image searching its about recognizing her face and one of u PMing her a link to my account and posts here


----------



## TITUS (Jul 5, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> You can post a pic and draw shit all over it, so It cant get reverse searched


This, we just need some ass or boobs showing to know what we are talking about.


----------



## .👽. (Jul 5, 2021)

tbh its so easy to build an IG with your face. just Upload some Pics on your Account and put your Link into your bio. easy bro


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> its not about reverse image searching its about recognizing her face and one of u PMing her a link to my account and posts here


Dm me, I swear i wont msg her, besides I dont even have insta cuz im a lowlife retard. 
I just wanna see what "stacy" is in your opinion


----------



## gamma (Jul 5, 2021)

Why you didn't ltr that stacy instead of keep slaying beckies?
Did she leave you or you left her?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why you didn't ltr that stacy instead of keep slaying beckies?
> Did she leave you or you left her?


she ended up ghosting me


----------



## gamma (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> she ended up ghosting me


Brutal 
Why she did that in your opinion?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> Brutal
> Why she did that in your opinion?


Who knows, it might be cause I fucked one of her friends and didnt know it was her friend, but even after she found out she still hung out with me one more time and everything seemed fine. Maybe she just wasnt ok with it after all


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> Brutal
> Why she did that in your opinion?


The amnesia pill of spending thousands on surgeries, looksmaxxing all to get ghosted by beckies even at 6.75 psl because of autism


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 5, 2021)

"I'm like melting every time you look at me with those deep blue eyes"


----------



## gamma (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> it might be cause I fucked one of her friends and didnt know it was her friend


Lol based
How did you meet her friend? Tinder?


----------



## ilyess (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yes I am 22 on Tinder/bumble when I meet IRL I admit "my age is wrong on my bio I am actually 24" (33 in looksmax but im actually a 3000yo vampire irl)


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 5, 2021)

Muh looks theory

Social status is everything these days.


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia selling his soul to please shallow females in return for an empty ballsack, I will never get how someone can have that little dignity


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 5, 2021)

_Who else but Amnesia 



_


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> it might be cause I fucked one of her friends and didnt know it was her friend


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jul 6, 2021)

Very true on the social status for girls and guys , was doing a internship for my college and there was a Stacy there 5”10/5/11brunette cute face nice ass etc but came to find out she had no Instagram and while I was still attracted it still turned me off her and was kind of a failo. When someone has low social status it makes you ask yourself way more questions about them like if they were a loser growing up or something , whether your chad or Stacy people WILL expect high social standing so the failo effect will be even bigger if you are not . Social maxing should be everyone’s focus here just as much as looks maxing


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 6, 2021)

*UPDATE*

ire made my tinder today, match with a 19 year old asian chick, pretty cute. trade snaps I send her one, I ask for a hangout and she asks for my IG. I say I don't have one and she asks why, I say cause my pics got stolen before she responds "k but who tf doesnt have an IG, I dunno if ur real" I send her another snap, longer, video of me talking literally saying her name and flashing my abs.

She responds OMGGG U SO HOT wow. I ask her if now she will hang out, she still says "i dunno maybe" I say why whats up. She responds but I dont know you, you could be a serial killer. I kinda sperg out and say "it feels like ur just messing with me at this point and have no intentions of meeting and I am not on here to play games I want to meet ppl"

she blocks me


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> ire made my tinder today, match with a 19 year old asian chick, pretty cute. trade snaps I send her one, I ask for a hangout and she asks for my IG. I say I don't have one and she asks why, I say cause my pics got stolen before she responds "k but who tf doesnt have an IG, I dunno if ur real" I send her another snap, longer, video of me talking literally saying her name and flashing my abs.
> 
> ...


The fate of an aspie chad


----------



## gamma (Jul 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> she asks for my IG.


I'll never understand why you don't want to open an Instagran account
Just upload some pics and buy some followers if really have 0 real life friends
Then you exchange insta with girls and followers rise....
What's holding you back from creating an Instagram account??


Having a small IG is better than no IG


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> I'll never understand why you don't want to open an Instagran account
> Just upload some pics and buy some followers if really have 0 real life friends
> Then you exchange insta with girls and followers rise....
> What's holding you back from creating an Instagram account??
> ...


nigga could literally get followers out of thin air since he is chad if he advertised it on tinder

actual dumbass honestly


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> I'll never understand why you don't want to open an Instagran account
> Just upload some pics and buy some followers if really have 0 real life friends
> Then you exchange insta with girls and followers rise....
> What's holding you back from creating an Instagram account??
> ...


----------



## gamma (Jul 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> View attachment 1211174


Sounds like excuses...
You don't need a great IG with tons of new pics every week 
If he puts 5-6 pics that already uses on Tinder, it's ok...he can say that he's not active because has no time 

IG with 5 pics > no IG


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> ire made my tinder today, match with a 19 year old asian chick, pretty cute. trade snaps I send her one, I ask for a hangout and she asks for my IG. I say I don't have one and she asks why, I say cause my pics got stolen before she responds "k but who tf doesnt have an IG, I dunno if ur real" I send her another snap, longer, video of me talking literally saying her name and flashing my abs.
> 
> ...


This universe was created by advanced beings to watch your life as a sitcom.


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> Sounds like excuses...
> You don't need a great IG with tons of new pics every week
> If he puts 5-6 pics that already uses on Tinder, it's ok...he can say that he's not active because has no time
> 
> IG with 5 pics > no IG


Yes I think you're right. He could have much more success with minimal effort.


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (Jul 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> Having a small IG is better than no IG


How many followers counts as small

and how many for NT


----------



## gamma (Jul 6, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> How many followers counts as small
> 
> and how many for NT


Below 300 is small 
Above 500 is NT
Imo


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 6, 2021)

how many more instances like this will it take for you to make an IG jfl. Tired of hearin the same shit.


----------



## one job away (Jul 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I went on a date with an 18 year old legit Stacy girl a few months ago. All memes aside this girl was legit model tier. She didn't respond to me off Tinder the first two messages I sent because she thought I was a fake profile. When I finally met her she had a very pleasant reaction and was complimenting me for the first like 10 minutes of meeting her. She even said how pretty my BLUE eyes were* "I'm like melting every time you look at me with those deep blue eyes"* was her actual quote (+10 points for contacts.)
> 
> However one thing she said really was redpilling to me. She was talking about how good looking I am but that it would be great to be able to "show me off to her friends" but even moreso she said* "wow if we posted together on my IG I could probably get a lot more likes" *and basically laughed at the idea that we would look great together to her followers on IG. And she went into a whole thing about how I could add to HER status on social media.
> 
> ...


Care to dm pics ? I wanna see a Stacy who simps for a guy


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *"I'm like melting every time you look at me with those deep blue eyes"* was her actual quote (+10 points for contacts.)


bro where can I acquire these glasses I need good onses I already got blue eyes but I need deep blue woth thick limbal ring


----------



## FleshPerson (Jul 6, 2021)

could be worse.
there are those who die and leave this world, only to wake up into another even emptier and paler world, they are literally unborn.

there existed an underground mainframe Deep below the continental United States. it stretched All the way from Texas to Maine.
Billions of people were plugged in, their bodies were defective, they were of no use to anyone, they looked like Bloated abominations, sickly yellowish skin, Veins and arteries that were jet black, and Popped out of their bodies, looking more like trapped slugs about to explode than blood vessels. I Had the pleasure of visiting this mainframe about 11 years ago.

The mainframe gave these Defective Catatonic People A Small little Virtual world that they could thrive in.
a world reminiscent of an idealized 1950's utopia.
within this world they had families, lives, stories. they had everything.

in spite of this, these people could never have true happiness, because the fact of the matter is that there is a reason why they are defective, there is a reason why they are bloated and ugly, why they are in the mainframe in the first place :

they are not innocent. they never were. the billions of untold people that resided in the mainframe were all sinners.
killers. rapists. pedophiles. all kinds of evil individuals who were rotten to the core.

the mainframe was designed to punish them by putting them in an idealized virtual world, thus giving them the illusion of happiness only to pull them out of it and remind them of who they are.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 6, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ye girls are so obsessed with validation they’ll even make videos when their dads dying
> 
> 
> View attachment 1210565


What a whore


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jul 6, 2021)

S


Amnesia said:


> I went on a date with an 18 year old legit Stacy girl a few months ago. All memes aside this girl was legit model tier. She didn't respond to me off Tinder the first two messages I sent because she thought I was a fake profile. When I finally met her she had a very pleasant reaction and was complimenting me for the first like 10 minutes of meeting her. She even said how pretty my BLUE eyes were* "I'm like melting every time you look at me with those deep blue eyes"* was her actual quote (+10 points for contacts.)
> 
> However one thing she said really was redpilling to me. She was talking about how good looking I am but that it would be great to be able to "show me off to her friends" but even moreso she said* "wow if we posted together on my IG I could probably get a lot more likes" *and basically laughed at the idea that we would look great together to her followers on IG. And she went into a whole thing about how I could add to HER status on social media.
> 
> ...


Suifuel I’m 18 and don’t get to smash other 18


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> S
> 
> Suifuel I’m 18 and don’t get to smash other 18


They're all stolen by Amnesia. Do what must be done if you want to fulfill your duty.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> ire made my tinder today, match with a 19 year old asian chick, pretty cute. trade snaps I send her one, I ask for a hangout and she asks for my IG. I say I don't have one and she asks why, I say cause my pics got stolen before she responds "k but who tf doesnt have an IG, I dunno if ur real" I send her another snap, longer, video of me talking literally saying her name and flashing my abs.
> 
> ...


I thought you hate gooks?


----------



## Patient A (Jul 7, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> S
> 
> Suifuel I’m 18 and don’t get to smash other 18





BrendioEEE said:


> They're all stolen by Amnesia. Do what must be done if you want to fulfill your duty.


His duty = BBC pussy smackdowns

what must be done = involuntary sex


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 8, 2021)

you should've created instagram and with her help you would have blown up


----------



## Deleted member 14551 (Jul 16, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ye girls are so obsessed with validation they’ll even make videos when their dads dying
> 
> 
> View attachment 1210565


 That’s fucking ropefuel for people who want to have a daughter


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2021)

getGLordietryin said:


> That’s fucking ropefuel for people who want to have a daughter


He was too busy drinking that he let his daughter get blacked. It was his fault.


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 16, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ye girls are so obsessed with validation they’ll even make videos when their dads dying
> 
> 
> View attachment 1210565


Turns out her father actually doesn't drink, it was all staged, she wasn't even in a real hospital.


----------



## Yliaster (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I didn't fuck her that night, in fact it wasn't till the 4th date she finally slept with me, she said she doesn't fuck the first time (lol who knows if thats legit) but it fizzled out and I don't talk to her anymore. Just wanted to share how important social media and social standing is with girls nowadays, it's the MOST important thing there is



she probably wanted you to be her bf,idk,thats just what I heard a lot of redpillers say about women who don't sleep with you on
the first date.They do it because they like you and know that if they let you fck that you will leave and ghost them basically


----------



## Nero (Aug 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ye girls are so obsessed with validation they’ll even make videos when their dads dying
> 
> 
> View attachment 1210565


Huge social media pill. Don't think that was real though.


----------

